# प्रबन्धन > मुझे कुछ कहना है >  महफ़िल में  चर्चा का विषय

## garima

सभी सदस्यों व नवागतो से निवेदन है की आओ समय बिताये के चोपाल चर्चा में महफ़िल नए पुराने दोस्तों की लगती है 
आप सभी अपनी पसन्द का विषय जिसपे चर्चा करना  चाहते हो उस टॉपिक को यहाँ इस सूत्र में लिख दे सभी सदस्यों के पसन्द अनुसार हम चोपाल में डेली विषय पे चर्चा करेगे। आप सभी इस सूत्र में अपनी पसन्द के टॉपिक दाल दे।
व पुरे दिन में जो भी सदस्य आयेगे वो अपने समयानुसार अपनी राय बतायगे उस विषय पे।
और हम उस विषय में महफ़िल  के समय में चर्चा करेगे 
धन्यवाद।

----------

